# Good Eats For IBS Free Monthly Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

Each month Good Eats For IBS features one of Lynda's delicious recipes─a dessert, side dish, soup or main course, all created without using the ingredients that commonly trigger IBS symptoms. In the past year our members have sampled: Shrimp Risotto With Leeks And Peas, Puree of Asparagus Soup, Almond Milk Panna Cotta with Roasted Strawberries, Corn Flans with Roasted Cherry Tomatoes and Basil, and Hazelnut And Dried Cherry Biscotti . . . yummy! We're delighted to make our free monthly recipe available to the members of IBSGroup.org. For February we're featuring a dessert, Saffron Vanilla Poached Apples, which you can get here. Enjoy!For our IBS food-related guidelines, check out the IBS Do's & Don'ts page on our website.


----------

